# Jewelled Geckos - Free!!



## MrBredli (May 4, 2009)

Just saw a notice from DECC on Petlink, they have a ballot going with 3 Jewelled Geckos up for grabs, as well as a Diamond, a Delma inornata and a couple of other things.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 4, 2009)

I was stoked to see the legless lizard!


----------



## Mrs I (May 4, 2009)

Why doesnt SA have a ballot !


----------



## MrBredli (May 4, 2009)

Silly thing is they'll probably go to three different people and will never be bred...


----------



## levis04 (May 4, 2009)

Is it only for nsw keepers???


----------



## mcloughlin2 (May 4, 2009)

MrBredli said:


> Silly thing is they'll probably go to three different people and will never be bred...


 
I believe it is DECC's policy that a person can only recieve 1 reptile from each ballot. So yes no one will be able to get them and breed them.


----------



## DDALDD (May 4, 2009)

MrBredli said:


> Silly thing is they'll probably go to three different people and will never be bred...



Yup, that's exactly what's going to happen sadly.


----------



## spongebob (May 4, 2009)

I got some geckos in the first ballot years ago-at that time they were given out in pairs.

Personally i think this shows how silly this new policies is. These geckos are extremely rare in captivity. Indeed I dont think there are any on licence in NSW and if anyone has them they require a class 2. While I support the idea of the ballot for commonly kept species, I think in the case of these geckos they should be placed by DECC to someone with knowledge of related species. 

It's a welfare issue-just putting them up for grabs is not the best way of ensuring their wellbeing. But of course DECC doesn't have a welfare brief does it ?


----------



## notechistiger (May 4, 2009)

Maybe some good friends should go and try to get them. That way, if they do, they can breed them anyway.


----------



## JasonL (May 4, 2009)

notechistiger said:


> Maybe some good friends should go and try to get them. That way, if they do, they can breed them anyway.



LOL, already organised ..... I'm sure they will be paired up, not to many people with Class 2 lic's would let them sit by themselves for too long.


----------



## spongebob (May 4, 2009)

JasonL said:


> LOL, already organised ..... I'm sure they will be paired up, not to many people with Class 2 lic's would let them sit by themselves for too long.



Funny you should say that........but then they may all be the same sex


----------



## W.T.BUY (May 4, 2009)

spongebob said:


> Funny you should say that........but then they may all be the same sex




LOL if they all males. XD lucky they geckos so they easy to sex on site.


----------



## W.T.BUY (May 4, 2009)

and whats with the whole: [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Dtella Gecko (Gehyra sp.) can't they figure out what it is?then again they gave centrals away as easterns last ballot. The jewled are probably asian house geckos...:lol::lol:
[/FONT]


----------



## abbott75 (May 4, 2009)

Here's hoping for a free Diamond!


----------



## Drazzy (May 4, 2009)

darn wish i live in NSW


----------



## Drazzy (May 4, 2009)

darn wish i live in NSW


----------



## JasonL (May 7, 2009)

Draw time.......tick..tick..tick..tick...tick..


----------



## abbott75 (May 7, 2009)

This is actually the first time I've applied for one. Would be nice to get a call in the next hour


----------



## euphorion (May 7, 2009)

oh my, just looked these guys up, they're beautiful! my oh my, that's enough to make me want to keep geckos!


----------



## dickyknee (May 7, 2009)

I just got a call , but it was just my daughter , it did get my hopes up though hehehe


----------



## AM Pythons (May 7, 2009)

someone about to get a call....hopefully me...


----------



## nat0810 (May 7, 2009)

I missed ou in this one. Only learned of it 5 mins ago.

BUGGER! :evil:

I was hoping to go 2 for 2. Got my EWD from the last Ballot.​


----------



## ShaunMorelia (May 7, 2009)

How do you put your name down for these "ballots"?
I was trawling throught the DECC website but couldn't find anything.


----------



## abbott75 (May 7, 2009)

You have to see one of their ads, usually on here or PetLink. Than email them your interest. 

They still haven't called me about that Diamond... strange :?


----------



## ShaunMorelia (May 7, 2009)

hmmm... I will have to keep an eye out a little bit more.


----------



## dickyknee (May 7, 2009)

thats all im saying


----------



## abbott75 (May 7, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> thats all im saying



C'mon, what did you get??


----------



## ShaunMorelia (May 7, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> thats all im saying


 spill it!!!:evil:


----------



## euphorion (May 7, 2009)

!!!


----------



## abbott75 (May 7, 2009)

Well... no Diamond for me I guess


----------



## JasonL (May 7, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> thats all im saying



ahhh, so you feel as happy as I do...


----------



## Mrs I (May 7, 2009)

Pics ??


----------



## dickyknee (May 7, 2009)

JasonL said:


> ahhh, so you feel as happy as I do...



So it would seem :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## KaaTom (May 7, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> Why doesnt SA have a ballot !


 
Shonny and I are thinking the same thing about QLD


----------



## Mrs I (May 7, 2009)

Were they males/females ?


----------



## Eylandt (May 7, 2009)

Woohoo! Gotta love DECC Ballots!


----------



## nat0810 (May 7, 2009)

come on guys

spill ya guts

what'd ya get?


----------



## Eylandt (May 7, 2009)

Gehyra sp. which is what I was actually hoping for.


----------



## JasonL (May 7, 2009)

MrsI, we don't get to pick the up till tommorrow, so we will all have to wait


----------



## JasonL (May 7, 2009)

nat0810 said:


> come on guys
> 
> spill ya guts
> 
> what'd ya get?



I got what I wanted...


----------



## Fran (May 7, 2009)

I received 5 marbled geckoes from the ballet about 3 years ago. They had heaps and everyone was getting 4 or 5.


----------



## pinkmus (May 7, 2009)

Nooo! It just closed


----------



## nat0810 (May 7, 2009)

JasonL said:


> I got what I wanted...


 
very broad comment


----------



## dickyknee (May 7, 2009)

I also got what Jason wanted...:lol:


----------



## FAY (May 7, 2009)

hehehe they are probably pulling your leg...lol


----------



## dickyknee (May 7, 2009)

GARTHNFAY said:


> hehehe they are probably pulling your leg...lol



Well maybe next time your driving by , stop in and have a look


----------



## nat0810 (May 7, 2009)

whats the old APS saying

"pics or it didnt happen" 

Tomorrow we shal see 

There were some nice critters up for grabs this time round though. I shoulda put my name down. Then i may have been able to join in the cryptic games :lol:


----------



## cheyne (May 7, 2009)

Guys I have seen all the animals, they are all as they say they are, you will be very happy if you got hold of any of the animals in the ballot.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (May 7, 2009)

cheyne said:


> Guys I have seen all the animals, they are all as they say they are, you will be very happy if you got hold of any of the animals in the ballot.


 How big was the Diamond, and was it a high yellow?


----------



## cheyne (May 7, 2009)

Diamond was about 5-6 foot, not high yellow but very nice markings.

Those jewelled gecko's look amazing!


----------



## dickyknee (May 7, 2009)

cheyne said:


> Diamond was about 5-6 foot, not high yellow but very nice markings.
> 
> Those jewelled gecko's look amazing!



Do you know the sexes of the jewelled's ?


----------



## cheyne (May 7, 2009)

No, I didn't take them out of the enclosure when I saw them. Sorry.


----------



## AUSGECKO (May 7, 2009)

Well done jason and dicky, it seems as though you got what i wanted.


----------



## W.T.BUY (May 7, 2009)

Was hoping for something,( legless lizard) oh well next time i guess.


----------



## JasonL (May 7, 2009)

MrBredli said:


> Silly thing is they'll probably go to three different people and will never be bred...



Yes well thats what happened, but those three people all know each other so all has worked out so far.....


----------



## W.T.BUY (May 7, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Yes well thats what happened, but those three people all know each other so all has worked out so far.....



fingers crossed that there is at least 1 male 1 female. Do they have a specialized diet?


----------



## JasonL (May 7, 2009)

No, but they do have a specialised habitat..


----------



## spongebob (May 7, 2009)

Congratulations on your luck. 

Networking is a wonderful thing but does take work


----------



## spongebob (May 7, 2009)

What class are they on the new list? Cant find them at all.


----------



## asis (May 7, 2009)

Still class 2 Bob.

They are listed under Diplodactylus though. :?


----------



## brycehf (May 7, 2009)

We pick up our dtella gecko tomorrow. YAY


----------



## owcurat (May 8, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Yes well thats what happened, but those three people all know each other so all has worked out so far.....




Is there still a condition that animals recieved from a ballot are not to be transfered? Could make life dificult even if you do all know each other.


----------



## JasonL (May 8, 2009)

cheyne said:


> Those jewelled gecko's look amazing!



The only thing amazing is how Oedura tryoni could be mis IDed as Jewelled Geckos.


----------



## dickyknee (May 8, 2009)

Cheyne did they look amazing enough that you took them home and swapped them with 3 tryoni...:lol::lol:


----------



## Nephrurus (May 8, 2009)

JasonL said:


> The only thing amazing is how Oedura tryoni could be mis IDed as Jewelled Geckos.



This is the herp anticlimax of the year!

-H


----------



## dickyknee (May 8, 2009)

Nephrurus said:


> This is the herp anticlimax of the year!
> 
> -H



I'm crushed


----------



## Eylandt (May 8, 2009)

*falls off chair* They didnt did they?


----------



## brycehf (May 8, 2009)

Our Dtella was correct LOL


----------



## spongebob (May 8, 2009)

So nows the time all those jealouse ones who missed out can bag you guys to kingdom come....

But I'm too much of a gentleman to even consider it!


----------



## redbellybite (May 8, 2009)

well now guys you all know the old saying "dont count ya chickens before they hatch now " mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Eylandt (May 8, 2009)

I wonder how the people are going that won the elapi... I mean Legless Lizard.


----------



## dickyknee (May 8, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> well now guys you all know the old saying "dont count ya chickens before they hatch now " mmmmmmmmmmmmmm



Yeah yeah :lol::lol:


----------



## brycehf (May 8, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> I'm crushed




Ahh well at least you got something for nothing.


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (May 8, 2009)

delete.


----------



## redbellybite (May 8, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> Yeah yeah :lol::lol:


 aww MR Knee ...never mind 
not your fault that the TRI fecta turned out to be nothing more then a donkey race HEEEEEEEE HAWWWWWWWWW:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Nephrurus (May 8, 2009)

Bryce, what species of Dtella did they say it was. Post up some photos of it. 

-H


----------



## JasonL (May 8, 2009)

Nephrurus said:


> This is the herp anticlimax of the year!
> 
> -H



LOL, yeah, it was quite funny really, they want to dictate how we keep things, but have no idea what the things are... even the stone geckos weren't stone geckos, but tesselated geckos, at least they got the genus right with that one...

Oh Bob, I knew you would be laughing


----------



## Eylandt (May 8, 2009)

Nephrurus said:


> Bryce, what species of Dtella did they say it was. Post up some photos of it.
> 
> -H


 

They uhh.. didnt know. Pics at http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/gecko-id-110258


----------



## Eylandt (May 8, 2009)

As per the letter

common name: dtella gecko
scientific name: Gehyra sp.


----------



## Eylandt (May 8, 2009)

Well.. I got a Bynoe's Gecko by the looks of it..


----------



## spongebob (May 8, 2009)

JasonL said:


> LOL, yeah, it was quite funny really, they want to dictate how we keep things, but have no idea what the things are... even the stone geckos weren't stone geckos, but tesselated geckos, at least they got the genus right with that one...
> 
> Oh Bob, I knew you would be laughing



Actually it's tragic. They go to all the hard work of setting up the ballot and end up having eggs all over their faces. 

Thank god I didn't have to take time off work and hurtle across the city.


----------



## cheyne (May 8, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> Cheyne did they look amazing enough that you took them home and swapped them with 3 tryoni...:lol::lol:


 
Sorry guys, when I saw them at the temp carer's house they told me they were jewelled's, I'd never seen jewlled's so thought they must've known what they were. They looked nice though.

I'm not a gecko person, I'm a snake man myself.

So for those that did get something show us some pics.


----------



## W.T.BUY (May 8, 2009)

LMAO i was right!


----------



## AUSGECKO (May 8, 2009)

Im so glad i didnt get a call from them yesterday and take the day off work to go get one!Sorry to hear that they are not jeweled gecko`s guys. Its pretty funny, tragic and pathetic that they can mistake tryonis for elderi. :lol:


----------



## Hetty (May 8, 2009)

Eylandt said:


> I wonder how the people are going that won the elapi... I mean Legless Lizard.



Haha, it was probably a brown :lol:


----------



## AUSGECKO (May 8, 2009)

Who done the ID on all the animals on the ballot? I just seen a photo of the Dtella/ binoei! someone needs a kick up the butt


----------



## Sdaji (May 8, 2009)

Eylandt said:


> I wonder how the people are going that won the elapi... I mean Legless Lizard.



I'm sure it's a Keelback.

Pretty spectacular to misidentify two species at the genus level! :lol: The winners of the Jewelled Geckoes must have been so disappointed! I was sad to hear about it earlier today  At least the winner of the Dtella got a good deal :lol:


----------



## AUSGECKO (May 8, 2009)

Sdaji said:


> I'm sure it's a Keelback.
> 
> Pretty spectacular to misidentify two species at the genus level! :lol: The winners of the Jewelled Geckoes must have been so disappointed! I was sad to hear about it earlier today  At least the winner of the Dtella got a good deal :lol:


 They got the stone gecko`s wrong too :lol:


----------



## Australis (May 8, 2009)

Terrestrial geckos climbing glass eh.

They get the ID wrong constantly... :lol:
How do they manage to even seize these animals
to start with... i can see it now... ballot flogging off
exotics that have been misidentified as native! :|


----------



## Adsell (May 9, 2009)

Jewelleds can climb glass.
Ads


----------



## zoolander (May 9, 2009)

please cheyne, how on earth could you say Oedura tryoni looked "amazing". If you saw Strophrurus elderi......it would be better than viagra i guess. you must be easily impressed.


----------



## JasonL (May 9, 2009)

Adsell said:


> Jewelleds can climb glass.
> Ads



yes, but Bynoes can't.

anyway, it just comes down to politics, the people who work in the DECC office arn't reptile people at all, they had the ID's done from a vet ( personally, I'd be more inclined to blame the vet for advising on something he/she clearly had really no idea on ), the previous ballot stuff up with the Saltuarius swaini actually being Phyllurus platurus was ID'd from Taronga Zoo, (hopefully not from anyone with a paying job from the reptile department), so DECC really need to change their protocol reguarding their ballot IDs, IMO, they should really be using herp societies such as the AHS, such simple mistakes shouldn't happen, there are numerous ways around the problem, theyed get much closer posting the pics on line even.


----------



## Duke (May 9, 2009)

Looks good to me
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eastern_Banjo_Frog


----------



## Hetty (May 10, 2009)

Taronga Zoo didn't make a mistake. They provided NPWS with the correct scientific name _Phyllurus platurus _but a different common name to what NPWS had listed, so instead of doing the correct thing and changing the common name, NPWS changed the scientific name to _Saltuarius swaini_. The people at Taronga weren't impressed, and don't provide common names any more.

I don't think NPWS be using that vet again. If they used Taronga this wouldn't have happened.


----------



## frognut (May 10, 2009)

This is what I got. Limnodyastes dummerilii (I think). Thats what it was listed as with DECC.


----------



## nat0810 (May 10, 2009)

Very nice Frognut.

Looks loke they got that ID correct atleast.


----------



## JasonL (May 10, 2009)

Always a bit hard to tell the species of those frogs without a series of pics, here are some more of that particular frog...still think its dumerilii? if so, what sub species.... note the spade on the rear feet and the nice bright ventral surface..


----------



## Nephrurus (May 10, 2009)

It's not an interioris, as they have webbed toes. And the next most similar, terrareginae is meant to have scarlet colouration around the groin. 

I'm not great on these Limnodynastes, but I reckon it is a dumerili, sub species dumerili dumerili. 

-H


----------



## frognut (May 10, 2009)

Ok Jason maybe I should have had that lesson first. How to take the right pictures first then the how to downlod them onto APS second. Thanks for putting the pictures on. You were quick to take them and knew how to hold him just right. Now about that lesson(lol)


----------



## eipper (May 11, 2009)

thats a dumerilli


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (May 17, 2009)

Does anyone actually breed these besides geckodan?
in the last 5 or 6 years ive never seen one come up on Petlink/herptrade/APS etc.
how much are they worth out of curiosity? im guessing quite alot? also if geckodan has them he would of had to of got them off someone?


----------

